# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Male giving birth, Dreams?

## Josh Justin

Hi there. I am new to this forum but came on because I had a very odd dream last night which I was hoping someone might be able to decipher. I had a dream that I had a baby inside my stomach, which I take it is not a very regular dream, as I am a young man! It was a very powerful dream. In the dream, I could feel the pain in my rounded stomach, as the baby kicked inside. The pain was very real though, and I could have sworn I was also feeling it in real life. There were a couple of family member in the dream also. I can't pin point exactly which of my family members they were, I think there were only 2 of them though{maybe my sister and my mother} and they were, at one stage, commenting on the baby in my stomach as we all observed the stretching of my stomach as the baby kicked around. I know birth dream for women are meant to meen 'new beggining and life,' but is it the same for men?
I would be really greatful if someone could give me insight into this dream.

----------


## Anansi

Hey,

Unless you were actually having stomach pains or gas or indigestion or something that might have triggered the dream, then it probably does mean new beginnings.

Is there something in your life that would confrom to this definition?  New job, relationship, school, house, attitude?  Maybe something that your mom and sis really approve of, if they approved of the pregnancy in the dream?  There's no other way to tell you for sure whether it would deviate from that meaning, and you provided no background information.  Had you considered whether the meaning would apply or are you just freaking out because you dreamed you're pregnant?  :wink2: 

If this absolutely doesn't apply, then another definition that might apply (or apply on top of the first?)  is that you are either in tune with your feminine, intuitive side or that your subconscious is telling you that you need to be!  It could be that the combination of images (if there is nothing in your life now to qualify as a new beginning) reflects your subscious saying it wants you to sort of "begin anew" working on a better connection to your feminine side?

This dream is probably based on what is going on in your life, so without any background info on your circumstance it's really hard to help you narrow it down.  You'll just have to try to see what fits your situation.

Hope that helps.   :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

Josh

Well it sounds odd and doubtless it must feel odd to be sharing this dream with others.  I had a dream about my fully-formed breast once and I too am male!  I wonder if it's a linked theme, though.  My dream had something to do with nurturance and indeed it's been analysed probably more than any other dream I've had as it was used once in a dreams workshop.  However, I digress..

We have to wonder what un unborn baby means to you.  Further, we have to wonder what CARRYING an unborn baby means to you.  The first message that comes to me is "responsibility" for some reason, but that's my stuff.  One dream dictionary gives:

Pregnant
To dream that you are pregnant, symbolizes an aspect of yourself or some aspect of your personal life that is growing and developing. You may not be ready to talk about it or act on it.  This may also represent the birth of a new idea, direction, project or goal.

But to me that understates what is going on for you, given the gender thing.  I would strongly suggest you read the above interpretation with the added qualification "...that you associate with being in the domain of women".  It seems to be the feminine side of you that's nurturing this big thing that's about to spout from you.  This sounds like a good thing.  Note it means absolutely nothing about sexuality in my opinion.

Bu

----------

